# 35 gallon



## crhisw (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey guys. I dont know anything about reptiles what so ever. I was wondering if i were too.. what kinda reptile can I have for life live in a 35 gallon aquarium. no frogs or snakes though.. other things. thanks guys


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

I would suggest creating a cool looking leopard gecko vivarium, as they make great pets and you could keep a few in a 35 gal(as long as only one is a male).
If Leo's aren't your favorite, you could keep other geckos, anoles, agamas or other small reptiles. Please research whatever it is you choose and make sure they/it has the proper setup for health and comfort.
Here is Burf's great Leopard gecko caresheet for info on these beautiful creatures.
Good luck!

Eden


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

I would probably get a bearded dragon. They are like lizzards and it would be a good size for your 35 gallon. They are pretty cool little lizzards. I know i would get one if i was getting a reptile.


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

RedBelly Dom said:


> I would probably get a bearded dragon. They are like lizzards and it would be a good size for your 35 gallon. They are pretty cool little lizzards. I know i would get one if i was getting a reptile.
> [snapback]986231[/snapback]​


Actually, crhisw asked of a reptile that could be housed in a 35 gal for life. A beardie however, cannot be housed in a 35 gal for life. A 50 gal is the minimum for Beardies to be comfortably housed.
Eden


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Like Eden said, Geckos,anoles, agamas, armadillo lizards,skinks,fences lizards,grass lizards,newts, salamanders, ......


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

get a croc monitor









J-Rod


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

you coudl prolyl get olike 4 fence lizards or like a turtle of some sort


----------

